# Dry and flaky skin on Royal Canin



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

Hi all

My gorgeous GR Grayson seems to have a lot of dry and flaky skin sticking in under his fur. He's been on adult Golden Retriever Royal Canin since 13 months old and is now 19 months. Is it possible it's only presenting as a problem now? I've been doing lots of reading to find another substitute and thinking about trying Black Hawk Grain Free or the Wellness Core Grain Free and adding some olive oil to his bowl. He's also just had a relatively bad ear infection too which the vet said was most likely environmentally related. 

I don't want to to a raw diet but it's also really tricky to find a clear recommendation for food that's available in Australia.

Any advice would be great! 
He's my gorgeous boy!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds a bit like ichthyosis. They loose their skin all the time. I have found that certain foods make it worse. I use a food you cannot get in Australia for Grit but anything with fish (if he tolerates fish) grain free seems to help. You can add coconut oil (unrefined) to his food and also rub some onto his skin/coat from time to time. It smells lovely!! There is a DNA test for ichthyosis - ask your vet and google it to get the testing kit. If he has it you should tell his breeder as it is hereditary. It does not hurt him and he will live a totally normal life so do not worry if he tests positive.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

CAyling said:


> Hi all
> 
> My gorgeous GR Grayson seems to have a lot of dry and flaky skin sticking in under his fur. He's been on adult Golden Retriever Royal Canin since 13 months old and is now 19 months. Is it possible it's only presenting as a problem now? I've been doing lots of reading to find another substitute and thinking about trying Black Hawk Grain Free or the Wellness Core Grain Free and adding some olive oil to his bowl. He's also just had a relatively bad ear infection too which the vet said was most likely environmentally related.
> 
> ...


I heard Taste of the Wild food is awesome for this problem. When we get our pup in December, I am going to put him on this. I will also use the Salmon oil on his food.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Have you tried fish oil or coconut oil? Royal Canin is a pretty solid food. I would try supplementing with one of those oils and try a good moisturizing shampoo. Changes in weather can also cause dry, flaky skin. Our oldest Golden gets a bit of a flaky coat when it changes from summer to fall and we start turning the heat on in the house.


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I will try the oil before changing food. 

I noticed tonight something new too. Is this a hot spot? I have a new baby and would like to avoid going to the vet if possible after just spending over $700 to get his ear infection taken care of.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

As a non-vet, my answer to that is yes. Pilgrim occasionally got one in Spring, too, when various things were flowering. Has Grayson ever had them before? They are easy to treat, but you have to get them under control quickly or they spread like wildfire and they itch like crazy. Have you read the thread "Greasy spot near Piper's bum" in the health section? You may get more information from that.


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

He's never had one before, hence why I am a bit worried. He's already had to have surgery to remove a massive cyst and surgery to clear out the ear infection, both this year. 

I guess the hot spot lends itself to environmental though, the vet also thought his ear infection might be environmentally related too after seeing a few other dogs with the same issue at the time. The food might not be such an issue since he's been on it since the start of the year. Our grass in the backyard might be a bit too long/need cutting more often perhaps?

I'll have to go find that post to see if that helps. 

Would a product like this maybe help too? https://www.petbarn.com.au/dogs/dog...erpet-aristopet-stop-itch-for-dogs-cats-250ml


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

Or maybe this product?

https://www.petbarn.com.au/dogs/dog-health-wellbeing/pharmachem-quit-itch-lotion-250ml

I am not sure if Gold Bond powder is available here.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Gold Bond seems to not be imported any more. I'm not sure why. However, Curash powder (the family medicated version) has been recommended on some of the dog forums here in Oz, but I've not tried it myself. You can get it from most chemists. 
I would worry a little about shampooing a dog while he had a hot spot, as you have to dry the area to get rid of them. 
Oh, while I think of it, have you thought of using some of the organic pet foods? Dr Syme makes one called vets all natural which has a good reputation and is available up in Brisbane. Try googling Dr Bruce Syme.


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Pilgrim. He's not on organic at the moment but I had planned to change him to at least grain free to help with the skin issue but now I'm not sure given the hotspot and how it could just coincide with the change of season or be something more. My vet said in respect of the ear issue that as this was his second year, he may only now display allergy issues because they developed in the first year but didnt present. I asked at the last visit about trying fish oil in his diet (before researching) but she said it would take months to show up and more than likely wouldnt help and would have to be in hige amounts. 

Ugh, I'm not sure what to do now. Maybe try teabags tomorrow then the Curash powder idea.


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

So I ended up cutting back Grayson's fur around the spot and applied some Triderm calming gel that we have in the house. I also took him for a swim at the beach yesterday with the idea that salt water might help the healing. The spot has definitely dried up, but still have some flakey skin around the outside. 

What else can I do to quicken the healing time?


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

My poor GR had those ALL this life. He suffered. Keep the area very dry and make sure he does not lick it. Usually we would completely shave the whole area. The hair holds in moisture which feeds those, which cause infection. Our boy had to go on antibiotics, steroid spray and oral prednisone. The best thing you can do is shave it all the way down, it may bleed a little, that is ok, and let it dry. No bath or swimming..


----------

